# Pet store vs. Betta breeder



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, here's my question to those of you who have bought bettas from a reputable breeder. Are these bettas more hardy/healthy in general than pet store bettas? I have not had much luck with pet store bettas, despite the fact that they get excellent care. I am wondering if it is bettas in general that are very delicate, or if it is just the fact that the people that breed bettas for pet stores do not practice good techniques and the bettas get bad genes, and/or are just sick from bad treatment from the start. Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think that a breeder would take better care of his/her fish than people who mass produce bettas for petstores. I have never bought from a breeder. The ones from petstores are (at least two that I go to) put in preventative medicine before they are sold. I guess they are shipped that way. Thats why the water in their cups is blue.Then again, there are probably some breeders that don't take care of their fish either. These are just some of my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

My experience with Bettas has led me to the conclusion that I will never buy a Betta from a mass-market chain pet store again. I don't need to list the names here, but you know they start with "P." My male Betta named Shimmer (who just got upgraded to a 2.5 gallon tank) has been with me for 13 months now and he's still healthy and happy. I bought him from an independent lfs. I've not bought from a breeder but generally speaking I would think they would take really good care of their fish and use the best stock/genes for breeding they can get. You'd have to do a little checking on the individual breeder, of course, and perhaps get recommendations from other people in your area.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

Another consideration is that from a breeder you would know exactly how old Mr. or Ms. Betta is when you get him/her. The lfs I got Shimmer from assured me that they had just arrived recently within the last three weeks so he was a young fish. With big pet stores you don't know how long the fish have been there and they could already have six months to a year life lived already!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I totally agree with caliroze. Another benefit is, if you choose to breed, you know they'll breed true, as they come from good bloodlines.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i agree a breeder is probably a better choice, but a betta bought in a petco or petsmart style store can still be brought up pretty healthily if you take good care of them. Mine has been living in a 1.5 gallon tank, about to get upgraded to 5 gallons, and its been alive for more than a year and a half and still growing strong. Just make sure u keep the water clean with a filter and do water changes as often as possible.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

both of mine are petstore fish cos i like to see the fish in person before i buy it. unless i can physically go to the breeder and check out the fish, i wont get them. anyway, theyre wicked healthy and active so i dont think it really matters. i havent had to treat either of them for any diseases. my female was constipated once and that was it.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The only reason that I ask is because my first betta came with ick and fin rot. Sadly he passed away despite all my efforts to help him. The betta that I have now also came with fin rot, and although he is healthy, he looks a little scruffy (I think he is old). Both of them have been in a filtered, heated, cycled 5.5 gallon tank with smooth gravel and silk plants. When I put the betta that I have now into his new home (a planted 15 gallon with 3 cory cats), he promptly figured out how to split his fin and get fin rot. I do a water change once a week in all my tanks (except one overrun one that gets 2 changes a week) but I think it was because the plants were dirtying up the water. I got another filter and this is a problem no more, but it seems like he is just not very resilient to disease. Anyway thanks for your thoughts, I am definitely going to try to find a better place the next time I get one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think some bettas, like some people, are just more prone to disease than others. I had a betta in a half gallon bowl and he was over 4 years old when he died. I never had to treat him for anything.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I figured it may be due to bad breeding. I mean, just look at my rescue guppy tank (the fish have been inbreeding for years now) and you will get my point! There are fish with crooked spines, and some that just mysteriously die at young ages. Huhh...but that tank is another problem altogether. Anyway, I just wanted to know because I love bettas' personalities, but I really don't have the time or money to spend on fish that will get sick all the time. I mean, I have spent hours researching the right medications to buy for these guys, and have probably racked up a $50 bill treating the both of them  . But, I'm just such a sap that I had to do absolutely everything in my power to save them!


----------

